# Inspiration needed!!



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello all,

Well, having grown up in southern Africa, then 12 years in the UK and now more than 10 years here in Spain, my feet are decidedly itchy once more! I intend to make 2011 the year to decide on another country to move to. I have travelled the world quite extensively on business over the years and there are many places that I like and would be interested in perhaps moving to. :juggle:

BUT, I thought that I would turn to my many friends here and see what your thoughts are: Given the chance to move any where in the world from Spain, where would you go and why? lane:

Your observations may prove useful in crystallising my own ideas!

Thanks all!!

Tony K

:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Well, having grown up in southern Africa, then 12 years in the UK and now more than 10 years here in Spain, my feet are decidedly itchy once more! I intend to make 2011 the year to decide on another country to move to. I have travelled the world quite extensively on business over the years and there are many places that I like and would be interested in perhaps moving to. :juggle:
> 
> ...


Well, if you've learnt any Spanish in the 10 years you've been here you might want to look at somwhere in South or Central America. Personally I'd steer clear of Chavez and friends, Brazil is of course Portuguese speaking, but that leaves a wide range of countries, economies and peoples to explore.
When I lived in Colombia it had its problems, but it was/ is a beautiful country.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, if you've learnt any Spanish in the 10 years you've been here you might want to look at somwhere in South or Central America. Personally I'd steer clear of Chavez and friends, Brazil is of course Portuguese speaking, but that leaves a wide range of countries, economies and peoples to explore.
> When I lived in Colombia it had its problems, but it was/ is a beautiful country.


Pesky, my Spanish is pretty good and I could get by comfortably I think. I have never been to Columbia, been to Brazil (loved it!). How long ago were you in Columbia? Have you been to Peru?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Pesky, my Spanish is pretty good and I could get by comfortably I think. I have never been to Columbia, been to Brazil (loved it!). How long ago were you in Columbia? Have you been to Peru?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tony


I was in Colombia for a bit less than 2 years. Unfortunately we're talking about ages and ages ago 1985 - 1987 I think it was. I did a fair amount of travelling around Colombia and also managed trips tp Peru, Bolivia, Ecuador and Brazil. Even did the Inca trail to Macchupicchu!! I'm not sure you can walk that trail now...










I liked Colombia more than Perú from the little that I saw. Perú was very very poor and dry (desert dry) and depressed. Bolivia too, although both countries have their beauty and good points too of course, but I don't think I'd have been very happy living there. Colombia had more life, more water, more variety and more hope...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I rather fancy a Greek island to retire to - maybe spend some time island hopping for a bit before we settle

I've always loved Crete & the OH use to live on Corfu in his early 20s

we did actually think of Crete or Corfu before we settled on Spain - but the thought of the kids havng to learn a whole new alphabet let alone a language scared us off!!

in retrospect I'm sure they would have coped, but I'm still glad we made the choice we did


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

That is an easy one for me, Bariloche for starters in Argentina. Why? because I was in Argentina in my youth a long long time ago, then I loved the country and the people, and I have never been to Bariloche,


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd go for Costa Rica - fabulous wildlife and scenery, great beaches on the west coast, committed to protecting the environment (its economy depends on it) and no army!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Zimtony said:


> Pesky, my Spanish is pretty good and I could get by comfortably I think. I have never been to Columbia, been to Brazil (loved it!). How long ago were you in Columbia? Have you been to Peru?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tony


For a start you will need to learn how to spell since Colombia is with an 'o' not 'u'

Colombia for me too, it is a beautiful country as my wife (Colombian) agrees, its only problem is the people. Which is not strictly true since there is also too much US interference.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I quite fancy Miami... 
I'm a sucker for the deco buildings, and the fact that it's Spanish speaking is a bonus.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> I quite fancy Miami...
> I'm a sucker for the deco buildings, and the fact that it's Spanish speaking is a bonus.....


hmmm...............now that could be an option..............


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> I quite fancy Miami...
> I'm a sucker for the deco buildings, and the fact that it's Spanish speaking is a bonus.....


The buildings are gorgeous but I think I've seen the seedy side of it in too many cop shows and crime novels - not my cup of tea! I'd head down to Key West I think.


----------

